# 16 weeks...... TIme to worry? One ear up, one just flops!



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Right ear has been up for two weeks. When do we worry and tape the left?

He's still teething.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I taped Jaeger's floppy ear but it didn't work.  At seven months he still has one floppy ear. I tried taping it after teething but it just never worked. Hope it works better for you!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

no worries at this time.....he's starting to teeth. his ears will do crazy things for the next month or two.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm having this trouble with one of Bowsers ears too. He's 17 weeks. 
I'm not sure whether I should intervene or not. I keep hoping it'll stand on its own!!


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Yah, we took him to the vet yesterday and the vet said that it's all genetics and if the pedigree dogs in the backline have the ears up most likely he will come around. 

Now you can see, both ears down.

Vet said teething, and lots of other things can affect, but not to worry.

We did get some Dasuquin. The vet said that he doesn't understand why people always talk about calcium when it comes to ears. He said that calcium has nothing to do with ears, as ears are cartilage(spelling). He said if anything you'd give them more clucosamine/chondrodin, etc. for cartilage growth.

Well, anyhow, here's the little stinker now, he got the rest of his shots yesterday, microchipped, and his least favorite thing, the old thermometer in the butt trick, now he is a beaten boy as he rests off the immunizations.

poor guy. lol.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

He's adorable. My boy had a floppy ear until he was 6 months old. Don't worry yet. I didn't tape it or anything and it went up


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

you can also give him real marrow bones to chomp on, it works the jaw muscles which will help the ear bases be stronger.





ImJaxon said:


> Yah, we took him to the vet yesterday and the vet said that it's all genetics and if the pedigree dogs in the backline have the ears up most likely he will come around.
> 
> Now you can see, both ears down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Up and down during teething is not unusual. If they were up prior to teething they should come back up again, and even though only one was up before, you can see that the other one is strong at the base, it's the tip that flops over - in that first picture it looks like it WANTS to come up. I wouldn't worry about it for now.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Yah he's definitely teething. Just hit the 17 week mark. He's got some bloody gums and he whimpers a bit here and there. Both ears are still completely soft and flopped over. I guess we'll see what happens over the next 5 weeks until he's out of his teething phase right around 6 months.


----------

